# VM with sound



## JohnnySorocil (Mar 15, 2020)

Does anyone have working setup of virtual machine with sound (bhyve/virtualbox)?

I was using FreeBSD 11.x with VirtualBox and Windows XP on ThinkPad T420s and it worked pretty well. After switching to 12.0 and T430s (with newer sound card and CoreBoot instead of BIOS, if that is relevant ) sound stopped working.
Tried many things but no luck. Tried it again on T420s with 12.0 and it stopped working there also.

Now I have only T430s with sound working on host and I need to setup Windows XP with sound for Guitar Pro program. Is that possible with patched bhyve and RDP? I would prefer to use "in house" solution, but I am OK with using VirtualBox or something 3rd if sound will work.

Currently I am planning to import these patched in 12.1-RELEASE:





						[base] Revision 349335
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org
				







__





						[base] Revision 350255
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org
				



but I am interested in yours experiences also.


----------

